# Batterie macbook 13", capacité et durée de vie



## zacky (9 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Ca fait maintenant 2 mois que j'ai mon macbook blanc 1,83 GHz et voila que la batterie a un mal de chien à se recharger complètement depuis peu (passer de l'orange au vert). Il faut 45 min pour charger les 10 derniers pourcents, bizarre non?

Sans compter que la durée de vie de ma batterie a déjà diminué de 10 % passant de 5200mAh à 4739, si ca continue comme ca dans 18 mois ma batterie est morte.

Bon bref je voulais votre avis, savoir s'il y a qq chose a faire.

J'ai lu queques post et le coté droit de mon écran est mal fixé et ca fait un clic si on appuis dessus....

Suis un peu déçu du mac somme toute, surtout le service client.

Voili Voilou.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pomme (9 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que tu l'as étalonnée dès le début ta batterie? :mouais:  Sinon tu peux encore le faire, décharge complète jusqu'à extinction, puis recharge complète... essaye toujours ça!


----------



## zacky (9 Septembre 2006)

je l'ai &#233;talonn&#233; d&#232;s le d&#233;but et refait cette semaine mais rien n'y fait....


----------



## Pomme (9 Septembre 2006)

zacky a dit:


> je l'ai étalonné dès le début et refait cette semaine mais rien n'y fait....



Alors là, je sèche!:sleep:


----------



## Tannen (11 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème. J'ai demandé un échange de batterie à Apple, et en ai reçu une nouvelle.
J'ai installé la nouvelle, nouvelle calibration, et constate à nouveau ce problème ...

J'ai essayé de faire un reset PMU en utilisant la procédure Apple mais je n'y arrive pas (aucun reset de paramètres) !

Y a t'il un autre moyen de faire un reset PMU ? (ligne de commande etc.)

Merci


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2006)

zacky a dit:


> Il faut 45 min pour charger les 10 derniers pourcents, bizarre non?



c'est normal, la fin de charge est toujours très long



zacky a dit:


> Sans compter que la durée de vie de ma batterie a déjà diminué de 10 % passant de 5200mAh à 4739, si ca continue comme ca dans 18 mois ma batterie est morte.



ta batterie est une pièce d'usure, relis le sujet batterie en haut de forum


----------



## Kant1 (11 Septembre 2006)

Je pense aussi que c'est normal. Ma batterie est a 93% et ca fait meme pas 1 mois que je l'ai alors te plains pas


----------



## tof.trcon (17 Octobre 2006)

sur mon mac book 1,83 j'ai au bout de 3mois avec le logiciel coconut batttery une capacité de charge à 82%. alors je veux bien que les batteries soient des pieces d'usure mais est ce bien normal de voir sa capacité baisser aussi rapidement en utilisation normale et en etallonnant toutes les deux semaines?


----------



## phalae (18 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé ça bizarre. Mais apparement une batterie est fabriqué pour pour 300 cycles. Je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu ça. Peut etre dans dans la "mini-doc" fournie. Après poubelle.

Par contre un étalonnage toute les 2 semaines tu abuses je dirais tous les mois .


On se plein mais bon. Nos amis Windows n'ont pas ce genre d'informations et pourtant je suis sur que leur batteries s'usent aussi très vite. Je préfère  avoir une batterie commençant a 80% et être utilisé à fond avec une durée logique, que voir affiché 100% et me rendre compte qu'elle tiens une heure de moins qu'à l'originie et qu'en même temps elle se décharge très vite.

Mais je suis un peu dubitatif sur la vitesse d'usure. J'ai du faire 14 cycles j'ai déjà perdu 3%


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ta batterie est une pièce d'usure, relis le sujet batterie en haut de forum



le pb avec les modos c'est leur manque de romantisme et de lyrisme...toujours à la tâche ces gars là


----------



## phalae (19 Octobre 2006)

Voilà ce que dit Apple:



> *Durée de vie de la batterie*
> 
> Une batterie dun ordinateur portable Apple bien entretenue est conçue pour conserver jusquà 80 % de sa capacité dorigine après 300 cycles de charge et de décharges complets. Vous pouvez opter pour le remplacement de votre batterie lorsque la charge quelle contient ne répond plus à vos besoins.



http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html


----------



## tof.trcon (20 Octobre 2006)

je vous avais parlé de mes problemes de baisse de capacité et bien aujourd'hui , apres une recharge complete, je n'ai plus de batterie reconnue...mon mac ne marche plus que sur secteur....j'ai fais un reset pram en vain...enlever  la batterie et appuyer sur le bouton reset n'arrange riein non plus ( j'ai lu àa sur les threads concernant les RSS)...si qq'un a une idées...je pense que je vais apple care lundi....


----------



## tiin (21 Octobre 2006)

moi je laisse mon macbook branché sur le secteur en permanence, parfois un jour ou deux sans l'éteindre, y a-t-il un risque pour la batterie?


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2006)

tiin a dit:


> moi je laisse mon macbook branché sur le secteur en permanence, parfois un jour ou deux sans l'éteindre, y a-t-il un risque pour la batterie?



réponse : voir le sujet général sur les batteries


----------



## Dr Troy (25 Octobre 2006)

Plut&#244;t que de refaire un sujet, je me permet de squatter celui-ci 

J'ai une petite question concernant la capacit&#233; de la batterie d'un Macbook... elle est bien de 5200 mAh ? 
Parceque, si j'en crois coconut, mon premier relev&#233; indique 5404 mAh (relev&#233; effectu&#233; plus d'un mois apr&#232;s l'achat de mon macbook, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre ). La capacit&#233; est ensuite redescendue &#224; un peu plus de 5200, pour remonter aujourd'hui &#224; 5311  :mouais: (&#231;a faisait plus d'un mois que je n'avais pas regard&#233;, dont 2 semaines en SAV).

Mon Macbook a-t-il une batterie extraterrestre ou coconut est-il tout simplement fauss&#233; ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2006)

La capacité d'une batterie n'est pas mesurable avec la précision de la capacité d'une bouteille 

D'ailleurs, en toute rigueur, on ne devrait pas parler de la capacité d'une batterie en Ah sans plus de détails, on devrait préciser le rythme de décharge sur lequel est basé la mesure : la capacité en mode C100 (décharge en 100 heures) est plus élevée que la capacité en mode C10 (décharge en 10 heures).

En pratique, lors de l'utilisation courante, on ne sait pas mesurer directement la capacité, on mesure une tension et on en déduit, compte tenu du courant de charge et de décharge, compte tenu, si possible, de l'historique de la batterie, quelle est approximativement sa capacité.

Le fait qu'un indicateur quelconque (c'est vrai dans bien d'autres domaines que les batteries) nous donne une valeur avec plein de chiffres significatifs n'a pas de rapport avec la précision de la mesure. À notre époque où il est facile d'avoir des afficheurs numériques, on l'oublie souvent et on a tendance à croire que le dit indicateur est "parfait" : il ne l'est jamais et dans certains domaines comme la capacité des batteries, il est vraiment imparfait.


----------



## Dr Troy (25 Octobre 2006)

Ok merci, c'est bien ce que je pensais


----------



## phalae (21 Novembre 2006)

J'ai un Macbook, je suis à 21 Cycles et donc 95%. C'est vrai que ça va vite!! ça fait peur surtout au prix de la batterie !! :/

Sauf que :


> Une batterie dun ordinateur portable Apple bien entretenue est conçue pour conserver *jusquà 80 % de sa capacité dorigine après 300 cycles de charge et de décharges complets*. Vous pouvez opter pour le remplacement de votre batterie lorsque la charge quelle contient ne répond plus à vos besoins.


Heu, faudra me dire comment ??


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

phalae a dit:


> J'ai un Macbook, je suis à 21 Cycles et donc 95%. C'est vrai que ça va vite!! ça fait peur surtout au prix de la batterie !! :/
> 
> Sauf que :
> Heu, faudra me dire comment ??



moi 74 cycles et 98%


----------



## leeloo (22 Novembre 2006)

tof.trcon a dit:


> sur mon mac book 1,83 j'ai au bout de 3mois avec le logiciel coconut batttery une capacité de charge à 82%. alors je veux bien que les batteries soient des pieces d'usure mais est ce bien normal de voir sa capacité baisser aussi rapidement en utilisation normale et en etallonnant toutes les deux semaines?


82% après 3 mois c'est vrai que c'est pas terrible  
Pour ma part j'avais jamais trop fait attention à l'usure de ma batterie jusqu'a la semaine dernière ou j'ai vraiment eu l'impression qu'elle avait un problème. D'après la petite pile, d'habitude quand je m'en servais j'avais environ 4 h devant moi, ou au moins 3h et des poussières, mais je trouve que depuis la semaine dernière ça va rarement au dessus de 2h et quelques! Mais en plus mon macbook narrête pas de ventiler (alors qu'il le faisait jamais avant). Je crois d'ailleurs que c'est le ventilo qui me bouffe ma batterie.
Enfin bref tout ça pour en revenir au sujet des batteries et je viens de regarder sur coconut et elle est à 97% pour 114 charges et 6 mois d'age. Donc en fait je m'en tire plutôt pas trop mal d'après ce que je vois.


----------



## phalae (22 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> moi 74 cycles et 98%



??

Tu as un Macbook ?

Franchement &#231;a me parait plus logique, c'est la batterie qui est de mauvais qualit&#233; ?

J'h&#233;site &#224; appeler Apple


----------



## tiin (22 Novembre 2006)

117 cycles et 90%, et j'ai mon macbook depuis 4 mois, c'est correct ou faut que je m'inquiètes?


----------



## phalae (22 Novembre 2006)

je sais pas mais je m'inquiète de plus en plus! 95% avec seulement 21 cycles!


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2006)

Je le répète : une batterie n'est pas un réservoir d'essence. La précision (et même la définition des mesures) est franchement délicate. Alors, est-ce que 5% de plus ou de moins ont un sens, j'en doute fortement.


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2006)

Je sais pas que le est le secret, mais moi je charge et decharge la batterie à fond à chaque fois.


----------



## petillon (28 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Je sais pas que le est le secret, mais moi je charge et decharge la batterie à fond à chaque fois.


 
Lorsque l'on decharge sa batterie, a un certain moment, le macbook se met en veille jusqu'a ???h??? sa decharge totale , Il y a t il  un moyen pour que le macbook s'eteigne completement quand la batterie est completement dechargée ?


----------



## jean-f (25 Décembre 2006)

Quand mon macbook se met en veille lors de la décharge coomplète de la batterie, je remets 5 secondes le secteur pour pouvoir l'éteindre parfaitement. Donc je sais maintenant grâce aux différents messages que la mesure n'est pas parfaite, mais coconut m'indique 139 cycles en 5 mois et 89% de la capacité. Est ce qu'étalloner plus d'une fois par semaine est une mauvaise chose ?


----------



## tiin (25 Décembre 2006)

je viens de lancer coconut et ma batterie et a 88% alors qu'elle était a 87% il y a 15 jours... c'est normal?:mouais:


----------



## tbr (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

De si bon matin, je profite de ce thread pour vous soumettre ce probl&#232;me, en esp&#233;rant que vous pourrez me proposer une (ou des) solution(s).

Mon MacBook est plus souvent connect&#233; au secteur (batterie branch&#233;e) qu'&#224; la batterie elle-m&#234;me, ce qui fait que j'ai peur (parfois) de la surcharger. Un article me dit que non, qu'on peut la laisser  branch&#233;e AVEC le secteur... mais qui croire ?
Bref, je viens de constater avec surprise - en d&#233;branchant malencontreusement mon MacBook du secteur - que la batterie ne prenait plus le relais. le MB s'&#233;teint brutalement faute de jus.

Un petit coup d'oeil sur l'icone "Batterie" me montre un X, donc plus du tout de charge. Les infos mat&#233;riel (du menu Pomme) me pr&#233;cisent - oh, comme c'est dr&#244;le, &#231;a... Enfin, pas tant que &#231;a - qu'il n'y a "pas de batterie connect&#233;e" alors qu'il y en a bien une. Si si, j'vous jure.  Coconut Battery (et ses valeurs un peu "fonfons") me dit que j'ai -1mAh de capacit&#233; (charge n&#233;gative !)
... et, comble du comble, ordi &#233;teint, en charge, les 5 LEDS de la batterie ne s'allument plus du tout pour montrer que la batterie est en cours de rechargement.
D'ailleurs, la batterie reste froide.

Voil&#224; en l'&#233;tat ce qui se passe.

Je pr&#233;cise que mon MB fonctionne parfaitement sur secteur mais bon, un "portable" se passe volontiers de ce fil &#224; la patte.
Autre pr&#233;cision : j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; une r&#233;-installation vierge juste avant, mise-&#224;-jour Apple comprise. Juste &#231;a.

Comme dit, j'ai le sentiment que la batterie est morte.
Je fais tout de m&#234;me &#224; une recharge (malgr&#233; les LEDS qui sont muettes), en d&#233;sespoir de cause.

Si vous avez un avis, je vous en serai gr&#233;.

Merci et bonne journ&#233;e.

Amiti&#233;s.


----------

